# I was thinking, That was my first mistake????????????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I realize ths is a Forum about slingshots, but I enjoy the conversation part of it as well???? I have drove myself crazy thinking of buying some tools to make my own slingshots, but I had another idea that beat that one all to HE##???? I get an idea about a slingshot, and I contact Bill Hays???? I guess what I need is an old fart section???????????????????? to tell my stories in. Speaking of stories, I went to my Great nieces first T Ball game last night❤???????? I laughed and cheered so hard, my sides hurt. A song by Harry Chapin, “Cats in the Cradle” Is close to my heart song.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

An old fart forum? That could get down right comical.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think Mo may have a few yarns to slip in there. I think it could be cool.

Actually my wife was looking to write a book based on old-fart stories. As times have changes so many 'youth tales' and lifestyle episodes are being lost as older generations die out - its a real shame. You should write it all down and share.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

This could open up a big can of worms. Would someone get offended or throw a hissy fit if their old fart quotes weren't given credit to the originator? When quoting authors or orators there are those who insist one should not do so unless they give credit to who supposedly used the line the first time ever in history. And in a lot of instances, the original so called quote was a quote from someone else.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, I'm old and I fart. I can still clear a room the day after chili night...

I'm in.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m thinking more along the lines of my life experiences, and other members tales. Funny stories like the Little Rascals, and Dennis the menace. Uplifting stories.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Little Rascals and Dennis the Menace reminds me of a dog I had when I was about 10-12 named Tippy. He was a medium sized smooth hair dog mostly cream colored but the tip of his tail was brown. Tippy followed me everywhere. Including across the street to the neighbors back yard where we sat and talked and played in their big Oak tree. Tippy would run and jump up into the fork of the big Oak tree and sit there with us until we jumped down. Seeing a dog sitting in a tree is a sight I have never seen since Tippy. Reminds me of the dog on Little Rascals who followed them everywhere.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post JR???? That’s what I’m talking about


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I remember when these:










Were replaced with these:










We all thought we were Dillinger.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hula balloon I had forgotten about cap guns


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hula Baloo I forgot about cap pistols


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Remember the comic Rick Oshay?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

When I was about 10 my Uncle George visited from Carlsbad, New Mexico. He cut out a slingshot from a 1x6 and put bicycle inner tube bands on it. First shot I knocked a wood pecker out of the apple tree. Sure made me feel bad. I put him on top of the burn barrel and about an hour later he woke up and flew away. That board cut didn't last long before a fork broke off. I made a plastic slingshot in high school craft shop but never banded it up. Never had another slingshot until I bought a wrist rocket while in the Border Patrol. Never shot anything other than river rats with it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats what off topic is for!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

NaturalFork said:


> Thats what off topic is for!


????????????????????????????????????????????????

???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The oddest thing about OFS is that the younger generations think I lying! I NEVER thought my Dad or Gramps or G-Gramps were not honestly always trying to make me a better man!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s really cool Mo


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was thinking out loud when I suggested an old fart section it did make me realizeI I don’t PM enough to keep in touch with several members.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

How 'bout these? They were called Clackers. They were popular at my elementary school for 3 days when they were abruptly banned due to a fractured eye socket.


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

We have TTF, OTT, why not OFF. Old Farts Forum


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Old Farts could be titled Last of The Real Men.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

During the summer of 1985I was camped out in the Chirachuchua Mountains in Cochise County Arizona with a group of church boys, one father and the pastor. Everyone slept in tents and I bedded down in my sleeping bag on the ground near the fire pit. During the night I felt something crawling around on my feet then edge its way upward until it laid down on my chest. Didn't feel very heavy and knew there were a lot of bears that frequented the camp ground at night but I wasn't worried because I could tell this was a lightweight critter. Couldn't stand it, I had to peak to see what was sharing my bed. It was a skunk that had snuggled up on top of me to get warm. He laid there for over an hour before getting up and moving on. I don't even remember breathing while that skunk was on top of me. He made a bee line to the tent the kids were in and began scratching on the tent. The boys unzipped the door flap to see what it was and began screaming like a bunch of little scared girls when they saw that skunk. They scared him so bad he ran for the woods.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao thank s funny


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

38 years ago today I gained an appreciation for the terrifying raw power of Mother Nature. It stays with me today...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is amazing, how much difference there is.in before and after. Thanks for sharing


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Totally Amazing!


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

One forgets about these things, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone remember the automatic air B.B. gun star target at the carnivals? It was a star on a piece of cardboard, and the object was to completely remove any and all pieces of the star. The star was about the size of a quarter,


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Absolutely Tag. I used to go to Circus Circus in Vegas when they just had the 1 tower and 1 big top. I'd spend hours on the midway playing that game.


----------

